# Would you work overseas?



## [email protected] (May 7, 2008)

*Yes*

Please give me a link to follow up on the overseas jobs


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

I've done work in Ukraine and every day whatever we built, would get stolen that night. After 2 weeks, we paid the local mafia some money, about $1000 and we had 24 hour security including some of the local military.:thumbsup: Before we left country, all the wood in the project was dismantled and taken.

As for that country Dubia or whatever it is called, they have more then enough cheap labour. It is skilled labour they need. I refuse to go there as I don't agree with the way they treat everyone but themselves. You are basically slightly below human to them so check their laws before going. If you are female, forget it as they won't deal directly with you.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

_current situation:_ the United Arab Emirates is a *destination country for men, women, and children trafficked from South and East Asia, Eastern Europe, Africa, and the Middle East for involuntary servitude and for sexual exploitation*; an estimated *10,000 women from sub-Saharan Africa, Eastern Europe, South and East Asia, Iraq, Iran, and Morocco may be victims of sex trafficking in the UAE;* women also *migrate from Africa, and South and Southeast Asia to work as domestic servants, but may have their passports confiscated, be denied permission to leave the place of employment in the home, or face sexual or physical abuse by their employers*; men from South Asia *come to the UAE to work in the construction industry, but may be subjected to conditions of involuntary servitude as they are coerced to pay off recruitment and travel costs, sometimes having their wages denied for months at a time; victims of child ************ trafficking may still remain in the UAE, despite a July 2005 law banning the practice; while all identified victims were repatriated at the government's expense to their home countries, questions persist as to the effectiveness of the ban and the true number of victims 
*_tier rating:_ Tier 2 Watch List - UAE is placed on the Tier 2 Watch List for its failure to show increased efforts to combat trafficking in 2005, particularly in its efforts to address the large-scale trafficking of foreign girls and women for commercial sexual exploitation


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_1050.html

So, if you eat a muffin with a poppy seed on it in Europe and then fly over to the UAE and they detect a seed caught between your boot laces, 15 years jail time. Have fun. See you in 15 years.....


----------



## SteelCity (May 8, 2008)

Dubai is centering their ENTIRE economy around tourism.. so this isn't just normal construction we're talking about.. they are building some of the most elaborate and high tech structures in the world.

IMO, you'd be a fool to not take up this opporunity (unless you've got a family).. Aside from the boat loads of cash and opportunity for experiance, it would be a wonderful insite to another culture


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Cdat -You can hide in your obsolete part of the world. - I lived there for 7 years and was glad to leave.

Dubai has a tremendous need for skilled crftsmen becuase they are setting a a very high set of standards for construction, finished and services. When the cheapest room in the hotel is $2500 per night quality is required. Dubai and the UAE is not as bad as you 3 year old cut and paste clip.

The number of regional and/or internation corporate headquarters is impressive and they build to international standards and not local U.S. standards and minimum codes.

If you think ignoring the sex trade is too hard don't go into Detroit, Flint, Saginaw or any flatland city. The state and the local economy created the situations.

Unfortunately, the more highly developed parts of the work do not have a large amount of wood because they prefer more permanent, presigious materials. The one exception might be India where the center of a affluent home may be a religious center with a 6' x 10' area made up of hand carved solid releif scultpute of solid sandlewood.

If you have a long term contract the required paid vacations wherever you want to go are great and there is no problem with immigration and customs as long as you do not have an Israel stamp on your passport. - Get a duplicate passport if you go there.

Been there for a while with a friend from Kuwait and saw a lot. Want to get back when I can find a way.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

I didn't understand half of what you said but hey, if you want to go, then fine, go. I just don't see eye-to-eye with these people. Have fun! Earn some money! Look the other way at their human right abuses. That's our oil money paying for all those wages. You might as well get your slice of the pie. It ain't hard to swallow pride and dignity when they wave 8000 cash in front of your face weekly is it?

Some updated news on your eden:
http://archrecord.construction.com/news/daily/archives/070725abuse.asp
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/michael-giltz/is-abu-dhabi-the-new-sun-_b_66144.html
http://www.ordoesitexplode.com/me/civil_rights_abuses_economic_liberty/index.html
http://hrw.org/doc/?t=mideast&c=uae
http://www.itp.net/news/516435-uae-proxy-server-imposed-nationwide
http://www.worldpoliticsreview.com/article.aspx?id=1701

All of those are less then a year old all the way to the present. Nothing seems to have changed.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

*WHERE DO I SIGN UP?*


----------



## vwz6 (Jan 17, 2009)

*mason work overseas*

dase any one know how to find a comp. that works overseas so i can find a job work in us is bad and i need to work .
( [email protected] ):help::help:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll pass. 
The last time I "worked" overseas, 
people were shooting at me. :laughing::chinese:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Another "I am over the age of wanderlust with a wife and kids" answer from me. 
Although following the Grateful Dead around for 6 years in my early 20's _did_ provide some nice trips...


:whistling


----------



## BirmanBuilders (Aug 24, 2005)

Definitely got me thinking about it. Moved from the UK over 9 years ago to Chicago, was planning to move to Ireland but if the money is in Dubai? If I can convince my wife then maybe.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

Ok I got a dumb question what language do they speak in Dubai I know most foreign countries do speak english as asecond language but I am just wondering?


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*too late, Its over johnny*

forget about it, they are done.

http://news.google.com/news?q=dubai&hl=en&emb=0&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tab=wn&nolr=1&sa=N&start=0


once booming economy goes bust

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/01/02/eveningnews/main4696300.shtml?tag=topHome;topStories

watch the cbs video

*http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=4696298n*


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

A W Smith said:


> forget about it, they are done.
> 
> http://news.google.com/news?q=dubai&hl=en&emb=0&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tab=wn&nolr=1&sa=N&start=0




aw darn, all that money from raping us at the pump has dried up...

l.o.l.


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd go tomorrow.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WisePainter said:


> .............Although following the Grateful Dead around for 6 years in my early 20's _did_ provide some nice trips...
> 
> 
> :whistling


:laughing::clap: :shutup:


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Where do I sign up????????????


With no wife or kids and never really been any where but New jersey. I'd go in a heart beat.


----------



## inthegutter (Dec 9, 2008)

*Can't go- I've got a severe case of the "Doodles"-that's her on the sled grandpa made*


----------



## SWAY79 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll go. Hook me up.......


----------

